# Tea Light Holders



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

I found these seed pods on sale at my local wood turners shop. I was able to get two tea light holders per pod out of them. They work great because as the candle burns down the light shines out the holes all around. Gave them to my family members and they loved them. A different kind of gift idea.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those are cool.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is a neat idea!


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

I like them very much J.C. :thumbsup:, they look
like hollowed out octopus tentacle slices. :yes:


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

You're right, they do. The redish color stuff is fiber fuzz and I left it on for contrast. These can be carved down further, past the fuzz, but I liked them this way better. If you dip them a couple of time in a urethane finish it darkens the fuzz color and locks up all the little pieces that could eventually fall off. Thanks, glad you like them.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Yea there banksia pods, cool stuff


----------

